# qt tank emptying?



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

i am gonna get a lot of fish and my qt tank is very dirty and was thinking about emptying out my 10 gallon qt tank and filling it up with water from the main tank but i will also change the gravel out.will the fish be okay if i take out all the gravel and empty the tanks water and then fill it up with the main tanks water?just so everyone knows i will NOT mess with the filter i NEVER mess with filters unless i am doing a 10 gallon water change the normal water change amount.we may be getting about a dozen or more fish over the weekend so please reply...


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

What fish are in the tank you have now. I would maybe use some gravel but not all it would have been a good thing to set up the tank prior to putting the fish in. Use prime or its equivalent if you intend to drop fish. It's not something I would recommend but if you have no choice.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

well it had 10 fish in it about less than a month ago 3 black neons 6 neons and a betta could the good bac died since it has had nothing to eat?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

clean the tank really well...fill with fresh water...keep it bare..just heater and filter...


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

well on another forum some guy said that i have no more good bacteria since i have had no fish in it for weeks.should i do a water change on top of what you have said?


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

Give it a clean start. If you had deaths due to illness it is a good idea to clean thoroughly and cycle then start fresh. The new fish will have a fighting chance instead of battling the disease that your old fish already lost the fight to.


----------



## coralbandit (Nov 23, 2013)

I don't think his fish died,he moved them to a larger tank.
So there should be some healthy(not dormant) bacteria in the filter still?
All gravel out, new water,don't touch the filter.
What's up B?


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

wit a second coralbandit! yout on here too?cool and also who did you know it was me?and i am on another site am getting different answers from another smart guy so i am gonna just invite him to the site.to help me on this site.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

ok yall i am on 2 other sites and everybody is saying some different stuff so i am asking to quote yall with your permission.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

ok coral said this You should be able to remove the gravel and replace all water with new(not even from another tank) if you don't mess with the filter.I have set up many tanks brand new with cycled filters and never had a problem.Basically this is what you are doing.Starting new with cycled filter.
Just don't overload the filter(add more fish/bio load ) then it previously handled.If you add more fish then what filter was dealing with test so you can recognise and deal with any mini cycles if they occur.It never hurts to change water when done properly,even all the water.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

coralbandit said:


> I don't think his fish died,he moved them to a larger tank.
> So there should be some healthy(not dormant) bacteria in the filter still?
> All gravel out, new water,don't touch the filter.
> What's up B?


 just ignore this


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

Quote:
Originally Posted by big b View Post
well it did have 10 fish in it once but that was when it was full it is empty now by fish i mean not water.since it has no fish did some of the good bac die?
That depends on how long it has been without fish.this was by chen


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

by me a few weeks i am gonna keep the tank bare bottom until after the qt is over .then it goes to being a cherry shrimp tank.oh and i will do a water change every day if i have to and will to.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

by aj If it stayed dirty after the fish, you probably had enough ammonia source to last a little while, but yeah, it depends on how long it's been. You could probably do it then add just a little pure ammonia to feed the bacteria and make sure it goes away within a day without spiking too bad to make sure the bacteria is still alive. As long as all the BB isn't dead it should recover pretty quick I think.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

by me well if i stired up the gravel i am pretty sure some pieces or old stuff would come up i mix between food and poop ill go check.yep a bunch of old crap came out.is this good or bad?


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

ok i have a another 10 gallon filter and a 5 gallon filter that are already cycled and i can move a betta in it, now. by me


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

by coral a cycled filter is all good on a new tank with new water.You can quote me wherever you go!
The betta should be fine as long as it has a cycled filter and you do your regular(hopefully weekly) maintenance


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

by me ok good i am gonna go move the filters and gonna move the fish and a few more HARDY fishies in it


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

on another site by me i am gonna get a lot of fish and my qt tank is very dirty and was thinking about emptying out my 10 gallon qt tank and filling it up with water from the main tank but i will also change the gravel out.will the fish be okay if i take out all the gravel and empty the tanks water and then fill it up with the main tanks water?just so everyone knows i will NOT mess with the filter i NEVER mess with filters unless i am doing a 10 gallon water change the normal water change amount.we may be getting about a dozen or more fish over the weekend so please reply...


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

I don't think transferring the water from the main tank is going to do much unless you are thinking it will make the transition into the tank smoother in the future?

My bigger concern is that unless there have been fish or some other bioload in your tank than it will probably not be cycled anymore.by dal


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

well it did have 10 fish in it 3 black neons and 6 neons and and a betta? in it could the good bac have died because i have not had any fish in it for a while?by me


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

It depends what "a while" is. If a while is a few hours than no, if we are talking about a few weeks then yes. by dal


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

aww man!...it was a few weeks wait could i add a few fish a day 1 or 2 could that make it better?and then the good bac comes back?by me


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

but it did have a shrimp in it until a few days ago not that it makes much of a bioload though...by me


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

if the main tank is almost empty or empty.... move the filter from the qt over with the fish thats in there. after about a week or so get a few new fish and move the filter back on the qt. dont need to take water from any tanks and move it around. by mg


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

both of my main tanks are not anywhere empty but i had an idea what if i took some gravel from the 2 main tanks that must have some good bac right? by me


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

so you have fish in the qt and the main tanks? by mg


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

yes, well not in the qt yet but in the month i will get over a dozen fish. by me


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

if you have no fish in the qt then drain it..... qt shouldnt have gravel you want a bare bottom tank.... move the filter in the tank with the highest bio load.... wait 2 weeks until its seeded.... then when you are ready for new fish (dont get a whole lot at once) move the filter over and fill up the tank with new water. keep a eye on the tank you pulled the filter from for 2-3 days. keep a eye on the qt for week. after a month of the fish being fine.... move into your other tank and get new fish.

stocking slowly isnt a bad thing. by mg


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

Quote Originally Posted by Mgamer20o0 View Post
if you have no fish in the qt then drain it..... qt shouldnt have gravel you want a bare bottom tank.... move the filter in the tank with the highest bio load.... wait 2 weeks until its seeded.... then when you are ready for new fish (dont get a whole lot at once) move the filter over and fill up the tank with new water. keep a eye on the tank you pulled the filter from for 2-3 days. keep a eye on the qt for week. after a month of the fish being fine.... move into your other tank and get new fish.

stocking slowly isnt a bad thing.
What he said

Mark


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

just ignore this


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

wiz....is there any rteason why you find it necessary to put up dozens of posts when you could just as easily put up 1 or 2 ? or is it just to get your post count up ?
we have ways to deal with that kind of activity..


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2014)

Loha: I think that it is to get his post count up and to post different responses to his question from the different forums he is on.


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

Ok so lets see.
1 if you had no disease in the tank just use the gravel it is good.
2 if you did have sickness start all over, that should answer the questions.
3 there is still good bacteria in the gravel and the filter.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

ok i could not care less about my post count.and angel you are right it is from my 2 other forums and i wanted yall to see what they have said and to piggy back or anything or say something about what they said.


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

If you have to edit a pst when necessary. The people here are all very helpful and knowledgeable about fish keeping. To most it is not just a hobby but a way of life, I feel very comfortable coming on here and posting just about almost anything knowing that I will surely get plenty of input and valued thoughts. So dont be worried about other sites and their answers just post your questions and concerns; I can just about guarantee that someone will be able to assist you. You may not see the multiple posts as a problem but many sites view it as such, so just gather your concerns collectively post and you are sure to get concerned folks with knowledge assisting you within hours and very often within minutes.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2014)

Rick is correct. Sometimes it is within a day, but you will get a response. I had an issue with my fish, and I got a response within hours of posting.

One thing to do is establish some friendships here, that way you can get help quicker usually. Like I am friends with lohachata on another site, not a fish site, and when I have issues with my fish, I message him and post here as well. That way if I don't get a response here, I know I will get a response from him. I can do something for my fish while I wait for more responses.


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

Our love for our fish is very strong. Our shared experiences are insightful and helpful. Our site members are very knowledgeable especially the seasoned fish keeping veterans, some have seen more than their fair share of things and can help tremendously. Just be patient grass hopper, one day you will take the pebble from my hand...lol... in the mean time kick back and enjoy the site, it is by far ONE OF if not the best that I have found. I have found a few but I only come back to THIS ONE.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2014)

kcrunch said:


> Our love for our fish is very strong. Our shared experiences are insightful and helpful. Our site members are very knowledgeable especially the seasoned fish keeping veterans, some have seen more than their fair share of things and can help tremendously. Just be patient grass hopper, one day you will take the pebble from my hand...lol... in the mean time kick back and enjoy the site, it is by far ONE OF if not the best that I have found. I have found a few but I only come back to THIS ONE.


Agree with this 100%!


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

nice,nice i think you are right.i am gonna start coming here more often.oh and also could someone delete all those posts that i posted about what the other people said?


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

and also i hate to spring this on every body but i am only allowed to get any new fish ot replace fish that have dies 2 a year.this is the last time this year until near the end of the year.and i have to stock up on 17 new fish is my tank ready for it.i have put 2 10 gallon cycled filters on the tank yesterday is it ready for the new fish?they are all tetra sized fish.


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

The bio load form your fish are good for the tanks that you said you have, nothing to worry about. Do your regular water changes and tank maintenance and your stock should be just fine. 

BTW dont double post just just edit your last post and we will get the message. Everyone here is very thoughtful and helpful and multiple post will get you ignored. So keep the double headshot to a minimum..lol...


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

well thanks,and oops i forgot to edit my post sorry.man i wish they had a delete button it would be so helpful right about now.would it look bad if i edited the first one to say the double post one.and then say sorry i double posted in the second post?


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

Just try and be more selective on your post from this point on no need to go back. Just gather your thoughts and put them in one posts or on a specific topic. Its easy to rant and rave about our fish especially when we love them so much.

ps edit
Try reading the stickies we have they are very very informative, and could possibly answer some of your questions even before you ask them. It did for me and I have been in the hobby for a while but this site is really more like a home than just a forum. I would even say like a family because we dont always cling to the forum or post all the time but we can gather and talk fish and new gadgets and toys like we never skipped a beat.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

hmm...this site sounds like another site i am on if what you say is true i am going to like it here.this is what i have been looking for a fish site where there is not 1 member who who is a pain in the butt and acts like he knows everything.and always tries to say im wrong.this is the second site like that


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

except for me....i am mean to everybody...it is my job and my right..i am old so that makes it ok....


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2014)

You will love it here. Just know that everyone has different advice. Sometimes there are debates between members. I was fortunate to witness one such debate, lohachata and Betta man about Bettas or other fish, can't remember what the debate was. It was hilarious.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

hmm i think i want to see that thread when they were arguing now.and loh i think you wont yell at me that much because of my age right?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

don't bet on it..irwin corey was 11....


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

man,i would think that was crazy if i didnt hear that you yell at every body before hand.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i look at it this way..if you are a young kid and come in here like you are some sort of expert you had best bring your A game..no google crap...personal experience...there are folks here that can call you out on almost any species you can think of..not just me because i am no wizard with this stuff..but some of these people have encyclopedic knowledge of this hobby...


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

lohachata said:


> i look at it this way..if you are a young kid and come in here like you are some sort of expert you had best bring your A game..no google crap...personal experience...there are folks here that can call you out on almost any species you can think of..not just me because i am no wizard with this stuff..but some of these people have encyclopedic knowledge of this hobby...


ah!but i am a wizard!


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

Loha is great that way, just tells you the way it is, no sugar coating. About 600 of my posts I bet are complete crap and most of the time I have been told that straight away by someone. Of course sometimes I think I'm right and someone is wrong but as long as there is no name calling and the discussion is kept professional thats fine (can't say that always happens, but getting banned isn't hard)


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

I just saw my number of posts, it has to be more than 600


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

BettaGuy said:


> Loha is great that way, just tells you the way it is, no sugar coating. About 600 of my posts I bet are complete crap and most of the time I have been told that straight away by someone. Of course sometimes I think I'm right and someone is wrong but as long as there is no name calling and the discussion is kept professional thats fine (can't say that always happens, but getting banned isn't hard)


hmm no name calling can i pm them and name call them there?haha


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

yes you can, I did that before, not a wise thing to do though


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2014)

BettaGuy said:


> yes you can, I did that before, not a wise thing to do though


Especially to a mod like lohachata. Also if you do it to me, I will go to a mod and will get you banned. Haven't done it yet, but there is always a first time. So it is best to keep everything clean in posts and PM's.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

that was aspose to be a joke....


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

always good to make sure though


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

yeah i always make bad jokes or people misinterpret them thats what i hate about computers.they cant show people how you meant them.


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

hrm.. so long as you didn't stick any sick fish in that tank, just throw some water in it, a filter, and some seachem stability. throw a feeder in it to keep the bacteria fed... or are you planning on keeping new fish in it?

IF you are putting new fish into it, just clean the substrate, stick a filter on it and heater, use seachem stability as instructed get it up to temp, and put fish in the same day.

Just make sure to read the instruction on the stability and follow them.

If it's a QT tank and you are using it as a QT tank I like nice clean fresh starts that way I know there isn't anything in the QT tank from the previous residents messing with the new ones.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2014)

Toshogu: a tank needs to be established before it can have fish in it, otherwise the fish are going to have problems even in QT.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I keep my QT empty and move an established sponge filter in with new water and fish.


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

Angelclown said:


> Toshogu: a tank needs to be established before it can have fish in it, otherwise the fish are going to have problems even in QT.


Seachem stability, fish in tank the second the water is up to temp. Love the stuff


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

the problem has been resolved and has already happened so....


----------

